# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Встреча класса. 2010, Навруз

## Airicist

Фрагмент 1
Фрагмент 2
Фрагмент 3
Фрагмент 4
Фрагмент 5
Фрагмент 6
Фрагмент 7
Фрагмент 8
Фрагмент 9
Фрагмент 10
Фрагмент 11

Суммарное видео

----------

